# ka24det downpipe + hi-flow cat



## nismo tuned s14 (Jul 1, 2005)

i have a 96 s14 with the greddy turbo kit. i was looking for a downpipe made for the ka but i cant seem to find a decent one. the only ones i have found are cheap and on ebay. im also looking for a high flow cat that bolts up. ive searched for these items for a while now and it looks like im going to have to get them custom made, but it would be a whole lot easier to bolt them in myself. im open to any suggestions that you guys have.
thanks, justin


----------

